# My room



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

This is a living room, but I don't mind if it looks like a dedicated ht. I have Sony 50" XBR1 (SXRD), BIC Acoustech Cinema Series 5.1 system, Yamaha RX-V750 7.1 receiver. The room has 9ft ceilings, plaster walls and hardwood floors. I have many, many pictures on the walls, a loveseat, end tables, a desk, chair and computer. Any thoughts on how to better the sound?


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the room and layout?

What are you hoping to acheive?

What budget?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Room is 13'x12'.
It seems there is a lot of reverberations in the room. I'm thinking if I could make me some wall panels to hang on the wall made out of say 1x4's and fiberglass insulation panels. Covered in some fabric or somthing.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi there,

My room was very live to say the least and so I put up acoustic panels, also covered some of them with fabric. The difference to my SQ was incredible. Have a look at http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/gallery-custom-installation/89-my-gear.html if you want to see the end results.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is one of the better threads I've seen on DIY panels. 

And here is the a good thread on the theory of why you might want to build some absorbers.

JCD


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Are the pictures at reflection points on the walls? Perhaps moving them and replacing with the panels will do a lot.


----------

